# Bushy Park Meet, Middlesex



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought I’d put the feelers out there to see if anyone would be interested in coming to a meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex on either Sunday 18th March or Sunday 25th March? I know it's a long way away but I like a bit of forward planning... 

I don’t know where you’re all based across the country but it would be lovely to meet some more of you… and from a purely selfish perspective Marcus and I will have the puppy by then so it will be a brilliant occasion for him to meet other Cockapoos. arty:

I need to do a bit more research as the Bushy Park website isn’t particularly user-friendly but if you’re interested I’ll find out parking costs, an ideal meeting place and so on. 

Thanks, 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blimey Turi, this is advance planning even by your standards
It's a long way off by would be interested in principle as not too far for me!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You know what they say Colin, ‘Early bird catches the worm’! And to be fair, I’ve been planning for this Cockapoo for VERY long time so think I deserve a little gathering to look forward to! 

Haha, I should be in events shouldn’t I?! I’m also organising our work Christmas party (167 invited), my best friend’s hen (30 girls), managing a house move, a puppy search and a new job. I find it hard to switch off… !

Glad to know you’ll be up for it in principal Colin


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I can do the 25th but not the 18th.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah, another one 

Turi x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Turi,

If we have our puppy by then I will come. 
Anna x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey, Anna. That’s great! Though feel free to come even if you don’t have a pup as there will be lots to meet and cuddle…

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to come on either date. 

Does Bushy Park have deer? ... we don't want a Fenton moment!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey Sue. That’s great! 

Um… good question about the deer. Ideally we want open space where we can let the dogs off lead and yes, no Fenton moments! I’ll try and find out and come back to you on that one

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yey Sue. That’s great!
> 
> Um… good question about the deer. Ideally we want open space where we can let the dogs off lead and yes, no Fenton moments! I’ll try and find out and come back to you on that one
> 
> Turi x


Don't worry Turi, I was joking really. I've walked in Richmond Park before with no Fenton moment, so I'm sure deer won't be a problem! It's a good venue.

Sue x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I'd like to come with both my 'poos Dexter and Bonnie. I have no idea what I'll be doing then so far away but I will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very happy to come as its so near!! Probably the 18th is better as I may have my daughters bday party on the 25th. Don't know yet. Ridiculous if I miss it as I missed the St. Albans meet due to my son's bday party!!

Jane x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, so we have six confirmed which is fabby! 

What about those based in Berkshire/St. Albans/Hampshire? If I'm right Wellerfeller, Flounder, Claire (Obi's Mummy), Jojo and a few others are scattered around London. Are you able to make it ladies? 

Oh, and Happyad (Adam)?

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Turi,
We'll hopefully come but it's a bit far ahead for me to be that organised!
Pip x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmmm, yes. Perhaps I've been a bit over-eager 

To those who have confirmed try and keep the date free and I'll get back in touch closer to the time!

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

If we're free we'll come.  Will confirm closer to the date!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Brill, thanks Karen! 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, I thought that I liked to plan in advance..... 

I won't be able to do 18 March as it's Mothers Day but 25Mar should be ok assuming all goes well with the Cockapoo grooming course which is the day before! Let's hope I don't turn up with a scalped Obi


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, naughty Turi not realising the 18th was Mother's day! I imagine in that case that the 25th will be best for most. 

Delighted that you and Obi should be able to make it! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would like to try and make it but will have to confirm nearer the time.  

Let me know when the date is confirmed and I will add it to the Owners club website.  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sarah - that would be great. 

Turi x


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay this sounds fab!! I beleive in booking in advance too!! Either date is fine for us. Bushy Park has loads of deer but you can usually see them and avoid them or put doggies on their leads. We usually park at the car park near Hampton Court on Hampton Court Road. Quite small though so maybe the main car park in the middle of the park would be best and meet by the children's playground?

Anyway we have three months to sort out meeting points so looking forward to it.

Have a fab Christmas.
Miranda and Monty


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Miranda

That's brilliant - so glad you can make it. 

I don't know Bushy Park that well so it's good to know someone going does . 

Let's confirm the finer details in the New Year!

Turi x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Benji and I will hopefully be able to come!
Meg x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant - will be lovely to meet you 

Turi x


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly andi would love to come. parking at bushy park is free. I always park at the second car park not were the playground is. Big open space and we can doma good loop around the park.'there is also alovely cafe for coffee. Lots of dear though!!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

pops said:


> Tilly andi would love to come. parking at bushy park is free. I always park at the second car park not were the playground is. Big open space and we can doma good loop around the park.'there is also alovely cafe for coffee. Lots of dear though!!


Be great to have a Fenton moment!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

pops said:


> Tilly andi would love to come. parking at bushy park is free. I always park at the second car park not were the playground is. Big open space and we can doma good loop around the park.'there is also alovely cafe for coffee. Lots of dear though!!


Delighted you can make it 

What is your name Pops?!


----------



## Barney Rubble (Jan 23, 2011)

We are up for it, either date good


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Will let you know nearer the time if we can make it....would be lovely to see so many dogs and meet you all.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Barney Rubble said:


> We are up for it, either date good


Great! I will send out details closer to the time 



Celiaco said:


> Will let you know nearer the time if we can make it....would be lovely to see so many dogs and meet you all.


Fab!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We are a definate maybe


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Fab, would be lovely to see you both again!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Will put it in our diaries Turi ...... thanks for organising x


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I could come along with my two.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

jools said:


> Will put it in our diaries Turi ...... thanks for organising x


Fab!



Bugsy said:


> I could come along with my two.


Lovely - Bugsy, what is your name? And what are your Poos' names?! 

So far we have 21 Cockapoos and their 17 humans – not quite the mini meet I was expecting. What a lovely surprise!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

We are hoping to attend with our Monty!  My boyfriend works shifts so will try and request that sunday off. We will know by February! Fingers crossed!! :ilmc:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Casey, So pleased you and Monty will be able to make it! So far we have the following who are able to attend on the 25th:

Turi and Marcus plus puppy yet to be named
Colin (Colpa100) and Betty
Helen (Dylansmum) and Dylan 
Anna (Anna) and Rufus
Sue (Mogdog) and Maisy and Bess
Tess (Tessybear) and Dexter and Bonnie
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) and Rufus and Basil
Pip (PipE) and Kipper
Claire (Jedicrazy) and Obi
Sarah (Serza) and Daisy
Lauren (Lozza) and Boston
Miranda (Miranda&Monty) and Monty
Meg (Davethedog) and Benji 
Pops and Tilly
Karen (Wellerfeller) and Weller
Jools (Jools) and Dexter
Bugsy and her two 
Viki (Viki) – new member coming to meet and learn! 
Casey (Casey) and Monty 
Celia and potential puppy! 
PLUS
Natasha and Bodie (people I met in Putney) 

That’s minimum 22 people and 23 Cockapoos!!! 

Jane are you now able to make the 25th? I know you couldn’t initially?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am hoping too. My daughter wants a sleepover party so that will be the Saturday night over to the Sunday. We may all turn up with bags under our eyes but I am sure we can be there!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Please come Jane! We won't judge the bags


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

We hope to be able to come too. Will let you know for sure nearer the time


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Turi that sounds brilliant. I live in hampton and often go to Bushy park. Parking is free and it's such a great space for our poos to meet and I would love it too.

Please keep me posted and I'll be there and look fwd to meeting you all




Turi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought I’d put the feelers out there to see if anyone would be interested in coming to a meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex on either Sunday 18th March or Sunday 25th March? I know it's a long way away but I like a bit of forward planning...
> 
> ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What an amazing response... 24 people, 26 Cockapoos and counting! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't wait!! It's gonna be amazing!!

Roll on March - last year think we had a heat wave??

Miranda&Monty


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i really want to attend this but not sure if i can as I'm running a half marathon the following weekend and need to get Betty to my parents but am sure i can find a way round it so i can attend!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Miranda&Monty said:


> I can't wait!! It's gonna be amazing!!
> 
> Roll on March - last year think we had a heat wave??
> 
> Miranda&Monty


Oooo, that would be amazing wouldn't it! We could have a walk in T-shirts with sunscreen 



JulesB said:


> i really want to attend this but not sure if i can as I'm running a half marathon the following weekend and need to get Betty to my parents but am sure i can find a way round it so i can attend!!
> 
> x


Come on Jules - I need to see if your eyes are as pretty and if Betty is as cute 'in the flesh and fur' 

P.S. Well done you for running a half marathon - does Betty run with you out of interest?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oooo, that would be amazing wouldn't it! We could have a walk in T-shirts with sunscreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! 

Yes Betty does run with me on shorter runs. Up to about 5 miles i would be happy to take her out with me but over that i'll leave her at home. I did a half marathon 2 years ago and thought i'd do it again. Am just starting the training but do run regularly anyway but generally only 3 to 4 miles so i need to build up the mileage. She's pretty good at just plodding along next to me when i run!!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcus and I run to keep fit - ok, I haven't done it in a while because I'm lazy and I've had a knee injury. But we both wanted a dog we'd be able to run with. It's lovely to hear that other members run with their Cockapoos!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> Marcus and I run to keep fit - ok, I haven't done it in a while because I'm lazy and I've had a knee injury. But we both wanted a dog we'd be able to run with. It's lovely to hear that other members run with their Cockapoos!


I went for a run with weller yesterday, cross country, I come back hot, sweaty and very pink, weller barely picks up his breathing


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I went for a run with weller yesterday, cross country, I come back hot, sweaty and very pink, weller barely picks up his breathing


Sounds like Betty she trots along at her normal fast walking pace whilst i jog alongside. In the "home straight" which is the last 100m back home she shot off at such a speed that i am sure i broke the 100m world record just trying to keep up (she knew she'd get her breakfast when we got in!!).


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are funny, mind you its not good for the ego!!!! I was huffing and puffing my way up a small hill, weller at my side when a squirrel shot out and weller took off at concorde speed. I thought there was no possible way I could up my pace even if freddy krueger were chasing me!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi I am Erica. I have Norman who is 2 (and is a cavapoo) and paddy who is 1 (he is a miniature australian labradoodle) but we met up by accident in Cassiobury park one sunday and were allowed to join as they are doodles and look just like cockerpoos, especially Norman. see you there.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Erica

Of course you can come! The more the merrier - I look forward to meeting you, Norman and Paddy

Turi x


----------



## Barney Rubble (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Turi
what time are you planning to meet? trying to be there with Barney
emma


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Emma, 

Time is yet to be confirmed but would be lovely to see you and Barney there. 

How is 10.30am - 11am for everyone?


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

When we did the Virginia Waters meet they did a poll to see what time was best for most people to meet. It worked really well, so you might find this easier!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Great idea Sarah but er.... how do you do a poll?!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Um....sorry not sure.....If you PM Jools or Mogdog they may be able to help. They organised the Virginia Water meet. Good luck!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> Delighted you can make it
> 
> What is your name Pops?!


Hi turi my name is poppi


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Turi

I think we might be coming too! - that would be 1 cockapoo, 2 adults and not sure how many of the boys! xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi, I have added a poll for you. I hope its ok. If the times aren't what you want then let me know and I will change them.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You're brilliant - thank you Karen!


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi


is it on 18th March or 25th? Sorry not much good at this have tried to find the date but am useless!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I was going to ask the same thing ... is the date confirmed now? Want to put it in my diary.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think its the 25th..................


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

25th as the 18th is Mothers Day


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> 25th as the 18th is Mothers Day


Thanks ... it's in the diary! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, it's the 25th - sorry for not clarifying!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

Ill come, can you do another meet a bit earlier?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca and I will be there! She will be so excited meeting all the poos


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MASEY said:


> Ill come, can you do another meet a bit earlier?


Hi there, 

I don't think we've met before?! My name is Turi - welcome to the forum :welcome:

Selfishly I organised this meet for after I get my Cockapoo... which will be February 28th. 

If you would like to organise a meet in the meantime then I'm sure that lots of people will want to go - just start a new thread and people will respond


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

okay and how far is bushy park from west kensington?


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I would say West Kensington to Bushy Park is about 1/2 an hour.

Hi Turi, I am hoping to come to the meet, I have the cockapoo grooming course the day before so not sure whether Dexter will be fit to be seen in public but fingers crossed he will be in one piece. 

Alison


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I can make this 

I too am on the grooming course the day before so will definitely be around and not away. Keep me posted.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, yes forgot the course is the day before...oh dear, everyone will be able to see my handiwork  Apologies in advance dear Obi if I embarrass you!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

thankyou Alison,and I might start a new thread to meet at Holland Park or Hyde Park


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

All of you on the grooming course have to come to show off the results


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> All of you on the grooming course have to come to show off the results


LOL no pressure there then. It will be a case of spot the newly groomed cockapoo - hopefully not embarrassed looking dogs


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

No pressure at all...  I'm sure you'll all so brilliantly. Though I dare one of you to do a mohawk!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That might be Betty as she is going to have to have a patch shaved on her side for allergy testing.... I might have to get creative on the course to try to blend it in


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Monty would have just had a hair cut so will look differnet by then - I love him shaggy but last year March was quite hot! Looking forward to seeing all the cockapoo's.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

We are planning to come along - I think it will help in our decision making.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news Tosh!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I (Clare) would like to put our names on the list if that's ok? I think Bushy Park is just over an hours drive away from where we live in Portsmouth so not too far and I know Bertie loves meeting new Poos as do I


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Right, at last count we have the following people and their Poos interested in attending: 

Clare (Bertie Brown) and Bertie
Tosh – Fact finding!
Alison (Dexter1011) and Dexter
Jane (Janev100) and Biscuit
Jules (JulesB) and Betty
Emma (Barney Rubble) and Barney
Debi (Glitzydebs) and Pushca
Sarah (Spindlelegs) and Isla
Jane (JR1) and Poppy
Celiaco – Fact finding!
Aimee (Casey11) and Monty
Natasha (my neighbour) and Bodie
Viki (Viki) – Fact finding!
Erica (Bugsy), Norman and Paddy
Jools (Jools) and Dexter
Karen (Wellerfeller) and Weller
Poppi (Pops) and Tilly
Meg (Davethedog) and Benji
Miranda (Miranda&Monty) and Monty
Lauren (Lozza) and Boston
Sarah (Serza) and Daisy
Claire (Jedicrazy) and Obi
Pip (PipE) and Kipper
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) and Rufus & Basil
Tess (Tessybear) and Dexter & Bonnie
Sue (Mogdog) and Maisy & Bess
Anna (Anna) and Rufus
Helen (Dylansmum) and Dylan
Colin (Colpa100) and Betty
Turi (Turi) and Saffi

The general consensus is to meet at 11.30am – as Miranda suggested let’s meet at the children’s playground by the main car park (in the middle of the park). I’m more than happy to send PM my mobile number to people closer to the time so that if you arrive late you can get in touch and find out where we are. 

This will be Saffi's first walk now as her second Nobivac vaccination will have taken place two weeks before. Let's hope she's not too overwhelmed 

I’m so excited – what an amazing turn-out!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

I am going to get a cockapoo this summer and would love to join you for some fact finding on the 25th. Can you please put my name down too!

Thanks


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi turi, Sorry me n dexter will not be able to come after all ..... its my inlaws 50th wedding anniversary so we're going out with them to celebrate - hope u all have a great time & hope to catch up soon j xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, I don't seem to be on the list 
Its in my diary and I would like to join in. I'm not 100% sure where it is, do you have a postcode?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Hi
> 
> I am going to get a cockapoo this summer and would love to join you for some fact finding on the 25th. Can you please put my name down too!
> 
> Thanks


Of course - the more the merrier 



jools said:


> Hi turi, Sorry me n dexter will not be able to come after all ..... its my inlaws 50th wedding anniversary so we're going out with them to celebrate - hope u all have a great time & hope to catch up soon j xx


Not to worry - there will be other occasions but you will both be missed 



MillieDog said:


> Oh no, I don't seem to be on the list
> Its in my diary and I would like to join in. I'm not 100% sure where it is, do you have a postcode?


 Sorry!!! This is the final list then:

Julie (MillieDog) and Millie (top of the list this time lol!)
Clare (Bertie Brown) and Bertie
Tosh – Fact finding!
Alison (Dexter1011) and Dexter
Jane (Janev100) and Biscuit
Jules (JulesB) and Betty
Emma (Barney Rubble) and Barney
Debi (Glitzydebs) and Pushca
Sarah (Spindlelegs) and Isla
Jane (JR1) and Poppy
Celiaco – Fact finding!
Aimee (Casey11) and Monty
Natasha (my neighbour) and Bodie
Viki (Viki) – Fact finding!
Erica (Bugsy), Norman and Paddy
Karen (Wellerfeller) and Weller
Poppi (Pops) and Tilly
Meg (Davethedog) and Benji
Miranda (Miranda&Monty) and Monty
Lauren (Lozza) and Boston
Sarah (Serza) and Daisy
Claire (Jedicrazy) and Obi
Pip (PipE) and Kipper
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) and Rufus & Basil
Tess (Tessybear) and Dexter & Bonnie
Sue (Mogdog) and Maisy & Bess
Anna (Anna) and Rufus
Helen (Dylansmum) and Dylan
Colin (Colpa100) and Betty
Turi (Turi) and Saffi
Nadine and Mojo (lady who commented on my blog)
Eleanor (dollyonken) - fact finding tour.

Is this going to be the biggest meet EVER?! :jumping:


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Turi-
Really sorry but we're not going to be able to make the meet after all.
I hope you all have a great day and that the sun shines for you.
Really hoping to be able to make it to a meet soon as we've missed a couple now.

Pip x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry - there will be other meets


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what a lot of people and dogs. Do you think the park should be forewarned of our mass Poo-Fest.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure? I can't tell if you're being serious?  More than happy to call in advance if yes!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Not sure? I can't tell if you're being serious?  More than happy to call in advance if yes!


Not being serious 

I think we will make quite an impression, lets hope there aren't too many wibbly-wobbly toddlers


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi - is Bushy Park Meet still on the 25th? If so, what time and where?? Would love to come!

ajk


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes it is! We're meeting at 11.30am in the central car park next to the children's play ground. The more the merrier!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't believe I thought it was in Bushey about 15 mins from my house!!! Will need to check we can still come as my daughter is having her sleep over birthday party the night before and I need to check all the kids will be awake and gone by 10 am for us to leave. What a donut!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Woopsie! 

However, Marcus and I drove to St. Albans on a Sunday from Putney (not far from Bushy Park) and it only took about 45 minutes. 

Do let us know


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I will do. I hope it will be ok but don't want to end the party too soon as Holly is so looking forward to it. She has planned every minute for months! I am sure if she could she would do one of your spreadsheets about it!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, Jane I too originally thought Bushey near Stanmore.

I'm still going to the right Bushy Park at Richmond. I'm allowing 50 mins to get there.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok - glad I am not the only one!! It was Janet who corrected me otherwise I think I would have gone to Bshey!! Ha ha....

Still hoping to come... All depends on the party girl now!

J.


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi - Alfie and I are always in Bushey (Herts) park. If ever you're there around lunch time he is a beautiful (of course!) 8 month old apricot and cream cockapoo who loves to play!! 
ajk


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

ajk said:


> Hi - Alfie and I are always in Bushey (Herts) park. If ever you're there around lunch time he is a beautiful (of course!) 8 month old apricot and cream cockapoo who loves to play!!
> ajk


Loving the local 'poos!! Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I live in Oxhey village , always walking in the fields next to me if anyone ever wants to meet in bushey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

just to remember the clocks go back that day!!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG that means asking the kids to leave at the equivalent of 9 am. This is not looking hopeful (


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, Turi, really looking forward to attending our first meet, just checking to see if we are on the list since we are coming all the way from North London with Alfie... Regards Jackie.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

YES! Sorry... not very good at this am I?!


----------



## Bugsy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bushy Park meet*

Really sorry but can no longer meet on 25th. (Norman and Paddy)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

oh no! forgot about the clocks! - we are coming from Kent! - a good hour. Never mind, if we are a bit late, I'm sure you'll be easy to spot!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the list as it currently stands;

Aimee (Casey11) and Monty
Alison (Dexter1011) & Dexter
Anna (Anna) and Rufus
Celia - fact finding!
Claire (Jedicrazy) and Obi
Clare (BertieBrown) & Bertie
Colin (Colpa100) and Betty
Debi (Glitzydebs) & Pusca
Eleanor (Dollyonken) - fact finding!
Emma (Barney Rubble) & Barney
Helen (Dylansmum) and Dylan
Ilyssa (Lolasummer) & Lola
Jackie (Ajk) and Alfie
Janes (Janev1000) & Biscuit
Jules (JulesB) & Betty
Julie (Milliedog) & Millie
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) and Rufus and Basil
Karen (Wellerfeller) and Weller
Lauren (Lozza) and Boston
Meg (Davethedog) and Benji
Miranda (Miranda&Monty) and Monty
Poppi (Pops) and Tilly
Sarah (Serza) and Daisy
Sarah (Spindlelegs) & Isla
Sue (Mogdog) and Maisy and Bess
Tess (Tessybear) and Dexter and Bonnie
Tosh - fact finding! 
Turi (Turi) and Saffi
Viki (Viki) – fact finding!

29 members (not including family members!) and 28 Cockapoos!  

x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sadly I dont think I will be able to make it now due to family commitments. Shame, as I was looking forward to it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no Tess  what a shame, I was so looking forward to seeing you again. And looking forward to seeing Dexter with Millie and of course neeting Bonnie.

Tell the family you'll catch up with them later


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie I'm tempted but I dont think I can be back in time for lunch for 10 whch I'm cooking!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Julie I'm tempted but I dont think I can be back in time for lunch for 10 whch I'm cooking!


Lol, I had that once, I'd arranged a meet and then a lunch came along. I delayed the lunch  What I should have done was leave out the ingredients and said get on with it. Then I could have arrived home with lunch waiting


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this! 

I saw a beautiful cockapoo on my walk to work on Monday morning and had to stop the owner and ask her about her. She was this small, black, gorgeous thing, I was convinced she was a puppy but the owner told me she was 5 years old (toy cross). It made my day to meet a cockapoo and I am so looking forward to meeting some more!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> I am really looking forward to this!
> 
> I saw a beautiful cockapoo on my walk to work on Monday morning and had to stop the owner and ask her about her. She was this small, black, gorgeous thing, I was convinced she was a puppy but the owner told me she was 5 years old (toy cross). It made my day to meet a cockapoo and I am so looking forward to meeting some more!


Oh Eleanor, you are in for a treat. Think you will see so many different but lovely cockapoos


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Turi

We'd like to come with Alfie if we are not too late!

Sarah


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I may well delay our family lunch now since all the males in my family watched football on Mother's Day!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I may well delay our family lunch now since all the males in my family watched football on Mother's Day!


:jumping::jumping::whoo::whoo: Brilliant

Any chance the men folk can do the preparation too


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Really looking forward to Sunday!! Looks like I am coming on my own with Monty now as my husband and girls belong to a canoe club and they have a paddle and BBQ planned from 11 til 4 that day now!! Oh well it means I can chat more!!

Monty had a hair cut last week so not shaggy at all now - he was getting too hot and combing was getting out of control.

See you all Sunday if we can get parked that is as there are so many of us going!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Broughty said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> We'd like to come with Alfie if we are not too late!
> 
> Sarah


Of course - would be lovely to meet you both 

Getting very excited now! :jumping:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> :jumping::jumping::whoo::whoo: Brilliant
> 
> Any chance the men folk can do the preparation too


Yes this is now looking likely either that or I find a nice dog friendly pub in Bushy to meet them all at after!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am really sorry as I won't be able to make Sunday now. I have to work 
But please let me know of your next meet and we'll try to get there.
Very very sad
:cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Debi... working on a Sunday? That sucks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah what a shame Debi, I was so looking forward to meeting you and Puscha.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

can some one tell me the time that everyone is meeting and ok if i can come, would love to meet up with all of you.
can i have the full address and post code so i dont end up in the wrong place, you know what sat navs are like i could end up in tim buck too.
thanks 
mandy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Mandy, 

Delighted to hear someone else wants to join us . What is your Cockapoo's name? 

We're meeting at 11.30am in the central car park next to the children's play ground. The full address is Hampton Court Gate Hampton Ct Road London TW11 0EQ. 

I haven’t actually been to Bushy Park before! But I’ve downloaded a map and attached to this post with a square drawn around the central car park. The children’s playground is just next to it and we’re meeting there. 

See you then!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I am so fed up not being able to make it.
But I hope you all have a fantastic day and can't wait to see the pics


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Really looking forward to meeting you and all of the lovely cockapoos! I have experienced some negativity to both telling people I am getting a dog and that it's going to be a cockapoo. My parents just cannot fathom what I'll get out of having a dog!!! Will be great to meet people who can tell me about the positive side of being a dog owner!

Turi, just wanted to clarify as I have never been to Bushy Park before and will be on foot....the car park that you put a square around looks like the disabled one on the map (red p')' and not the main larger one which is above it (blue 'p'), but there does seem to be a playground near it, from what I could gather by looking on google earth! Just want to make sure that is the right car park and not the larger one above.

Thanks. Excited!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Really looking forward to meeting you and all of the lovely cockapoos! I have experienced some negativity to both telling people I am getting a dog and that it's going to be a cockapoo. My parents just cannot fathom what I'll get out of having a dog!!! Will be great to meet people who can tell me about the positive side of being a dog owner!
> 
> 
> Thanks. Excited!


Hi 
Make yourself known to me on Sunday if you can. I too was discouraged from havinga dog, even from current dog owners. But, its the best thing I've ever done  I'll fill you in.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Eleanor, 

My Dad had hesitations about us getting a dog but now we squabble because he tries to wake her when she’s sleeping for a cuddle! 

Re the location of our meeting point… I too have never been to Bushy Park. You might wonder why I suggested it as a meeting point?! Because I’m silly . Someone suggested that we meet in the central car park next to the play ground which I’d assumed was the one I drew a square around. But I think you’re right – that does look like a disabled car park. I would imagine the correct car park for drivers would be the one above (the red ‘p’). 

Why don’t I send you my mobile number so that if you have any problems on the day you can call me? We’ll arrive early just in case


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As I've never been to Bushey Park either I thought I would take a drive over
during lunch break today as it's only 15 mins from my office.
If you put the postcode in that Turi has advised into your Sat Navt it just takes you adjacent to the park ( on mine anyway - TOM TOM)... the first car park you hit is Hampton Court Green but this is not the right one!! So...
For those coming in via the M25/M3...
If you come off at Sunbury cross(junction 1 ,M3) and follow the signs all
the way to Hampton court...you will come to a junction/roundabout with
the entrance to Hampton Court directly opposite, turn left and follow the road 
round for about two hundred meters and the entrance to Bushey park is on the left ( it 's a gated entrance with two large pillars) as you enter the park you willsee a pond /lake with the Diana statue it in... the car park is just to the right of this. There seems to be only one other car park in the park ( by the pheasantry cafe)...both are quite small and I can imagine they will be very busy on Sunday
as the weather looks like it is going to be kind to us...both were almost full today.. I for one intend on getting there a bit early!!
Look forward to seeing you all then!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin! You’re a life saver – I had every intention of making a trip down to Bushy Park in advance but… life took over. Thank you


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the map Turi and the directions Colin  Bertie and I are still game on for coming.

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting excited now :jumping:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll so get lost!! My sense of direction is awful!!! Looking forward to seeing you all!!!

Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Me too Jules. Don't worry - I think it'll be hard to miss us


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Hi
> Make yourself known to me on Sunday if you can. I too was discouraged from havinga dog, even from current dog owners. But, its the best thing I've ever done  I'll fill you in.


Thanks Julie, I will come and find you and have a chat!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi - Yes thanks, that would be great.

Eleanor


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Me too Jules. Don't worry - I think it'll be hard to miss us


True but I'll be the one circling round the outside of the park in a white and black mini, unable to find my way in to the park!!!!!

Am thinking about getting the train possibly.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh we will not be able to come since Tilly is still in season.
Such a shame I was really looking forward to it. Next time!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin, don't suppose you saw a cafe near the car park. Think I will head over early too as the though of not finding a parking space fills me with dread. I wonder if we can double up and block ourselves in as we'll all be together. I guess it depends on parking rules.

Thanks for the directions, most helpful.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin, don't suppose you saw a cafe near the car park. Think I will head over early too as the though of not finding a parking space fills me with dread. I wonder if we can double up and block ourselves in as we'll all be together. I guess it depends on parking rules.

Thanks for the directions, most helpful.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Colin, don't suppose you saw a cafe near the car park. Think I will head over early too as the though of not finding a parking space fills me with dread. I wonder if we can double up and block ourselves in as we'll all be together. I guess it depends on parking rules.
> 
> Thanks for the directions, most helpful.


We can make a plan on tomorrows grooming course..between hacking away at our poor doggies!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> True but I'll be the one circling round the outside of the park in a white and black mini, unable to find my way in to the park!!!!!
> 
> Am thinking about getting the train possibly.


Julie, it is really easy to find...I can pick you up if you like or you can follow me...I know you will have no problem keeping up....I've seen you drive


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

pops said:


> Oh we will not be able to come since Tilly is still in season.
> Such a shame I was really looking forward to it. Next time!!


Sorry to hear that - next time


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Julie, it is really easy to find...I can pick you up if you like or you can follow me...I know you will have no problem keeping up....I've seen you drive


Lol re my driving!!!! I think I should be fine but thanks for the offer!!! I have got better with directions (or should I say using sat nav!). Really looking forward to this!!! X


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

If the weather is like it is today it will be busy but there is a second car park if you continue straight on at the big round about towards the teddington gate. At the car park there is a very big coffee kiosk that sells everything from bacon rolls to cakes and ice creams. HAve a good meet!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I am really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it. Unfortunately I've been struck down with the flu. I was hoping it was just a cold but feeling awful today  

I hope you all have a lovely time, please post lots of pictures. 

Anna xxxxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm very reluctantly going to have to pull out too!!! One of my boys has tonsillitis and hubby really wants to get out on his bike tomorrow morning as is preparing for the London to Brighton. I think the clock change is just going to make it too tight for us as we have to come quite a long way but am determined to make the next one! Please take LOTS of photos and videos PLEASE! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Anna said:


> I am really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it. Unfortunately I've been struck down with the flu. I was hoping it was just a cold but feeling awful today
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely time, please post lots of pictures.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're poorly.  Get well soon! 



Janev1000 said:


> I'm very reluctantly going to have to pull out too!!! One of my boys has tonsillitis and hubby really wants to get out on his bike tomorrow morning as is preparing for the London to Brighton. I think the clock change is just going to make it too tight for us as we have to come quite a long way but am determined to make the next one! Please take LOTS of photos and videos PLEASE!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Next time Jane... would love to meet you and Biscuit


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

and I so want to meet you too! x Have a great day to all of you!


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

very helpfull thanks turi
mandy


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Have lots of fun guys. I have a houseful of giggling 8 year old girls having a sleepover and with the clock change they just won't be picked up by their parents in time. If it was in Bushey as I originally thought I could have made it. Gutted but will see you all on the next one!!

Jane x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear you won't be able to come Jane - have fun with the girls!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry but we can't come now either. Molly is not very well so would feel a bit bad disappearing for the day. I hope you all have a great time, enjoy the sun


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Get well soon Molly!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I thought i had already posted this comment earlier but I have either put it on another thread or else I never pressed the send button! 

Bonnie started coughing at 3 a.m this morning, she gave us a scare as we thought she was choking, but she has kennel cough despite her vaccination so we won't be able to come today. So sorry to miss everyone - my daughter Roxy, Dexter, Bonnie and I were so looking forward to it and had changed our family plans so we could fit it in! Have a great day and sorry to miss you all, we will be thinking of you all and will look out for photos!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Back home now and chilling on the sofa with Betty who is sound asleep.

Thanks for organising today, was lovely to meet you and Saffi too!!

I really enjoyed it today, the park was a great place to meet. I'm still laughing at the dogs all storming the picnic at the start of the walk!!!

Now for an afternoon nap!!

Xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

I really enjoyed today! It was lovely to talk to so many of you and see your gorgeous dogs. I thought i knew which colour I wanted but now I'm not sure!

It has defninitely made me want a cockapoo even more! I can't wait to get my own.

Special thanks to Turi for organising the meet up.

Hope you all enjoyed the rest of this gorgeous day.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I thought i had already posted this comment earlier but I have either put it on another thread or else I never pressed the send button!
> 
> Bonnie started coughing at 3 a.m this morning, she gave us a scare as we thought she was choking, but she has kennel cough despite her vaccination so we won't be able to come today. So sorry to miss everyone - my daughter Roxy, Dexter, Bonnie and I were so looking forward to it and had changed our family plans so we could fit it in! Have a great day and sorry to miss you all, we will be thinking of you all and will look out for photos!


So sorry you couldn't make it. How is Bonnie now? 

Just in the middle of sorting out images folks - I didn't have the chance to take one but luckily my Dad took a fair few 

*UPDATE*: Link to the album of the meeting (40+ photos)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant photos Turi, looks like you all had a great time and the sun shone for you! 

Who are these two dogs? Stunning colours!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a bit if a disaster today.....there was a lot of VERY slow moving traffic 9 miles east of bushy park, when we looked at the sat nav to see how long the road was that we were on, it went on forever!!! We decided to turn around as it was already 11.45 by this time and decided that we would probably not find you all. We went to Walton to see if my sister was in (she was not) and had a walk along the Thames before coming back home. Such a shame as i had booked the day off work!!! Still i hope you all had a great time and hope to catch up on the next one


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Brilliant photos Turi, looks like you all had a great time and the sun shone for you!
> 
> Who are these two dogs? Stunning colours!


Thanks Clare - just as well my Dad was there though or else I'd have come home with no pictures. 

The red dog with a shorter coat is Monty (Miranda&Monty) and the longer coat is Benji. 



spindlelegs said:


> We had a bit if a disaster today.....there was a lot of VERY slow moving traffic 9 miles east of bushy park, when we looked at the sat nav to see how long the road was that we were on, it went on forever!!! We decided to turn around as it was already 11.45 by this time and decided that we would probably not find you all. We went to Walton to see if my sister was in (she was not) and had a walk along the Thames before coming back home. Such a shame as i had booked the day off work!!! Still i hope you all had a great time and hope to catch up on the next one


So sorry to hear that you had such bad traffic - hope to see you next time


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got back home to Sussex. Turi thanks so much for organising today - and I agree with others it was just brilliant to see so many poos in one place. All the lovely colours, sizes and temperaments. It was a perfect day weather wise too! Thanks to everyone for being so open about your experiences and why you got a dog and why a cockapoo. It was also great to see so many were first time dog owners. Really has helped enormously in making up our mind in that we too would like a poo to join our family. 

After Bushy Park we went to Kingston to visit our friends who have Kola - a 7 month old black poo and she is adorable. So we are now looking to go to the next stage!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

A really enjoyable morning, thanks again Turi. Here are a few of my pics:


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you Turi for organising today - nice to meet you a little Saffi and all the other cockapoos. Can't believe how much Monty and Benji look alike - lovely to see another red cockapoo.

Need to find the computer lead for the camera I took with me before I can load up my photos.

Bye for now.
Miranda&Monty


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow , what a fantatstic day. A big thanks to Turi for organising and to her dad for all the lovely shots..
It's now 7Pm after a further three hours play in the garden and hours walk in the woods Betty is finally ready to settle down... Phew!!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

P.S. lovely photos


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A big thank you Turi for organising this get together, really was most enjoyable. A big thank you to your dad for the fab photos - poor Millie dragging herself out the water  That will teach her to have a mad 5 minutes.

Sue, love your photos too, your son did a fab job. Hope Maisie is feeling a bit more perky.

Lovely to chat to so many cockapoo owners and prospective cockapoo owners.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for organising such a lovely walk Turi! Great weather and fantastic to see so many poos together. All so different and all so gorgeous!

Meg (and Benji) xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tosh said:


> Just got back home to Sussex. Turi thanks so much for organising today - and I agree with others it was just brilliant to see so many poos in one place. All the lovely colours, sizes and temperaments. It was a perfect day weather wise too! Thanks to everyone for being so open about your experiences and why you got a dog and why a cockapoo. It was also great to see so many were first time dog owners. Really has helped enormously in making up our mind in that we too would like a poo to join our family.
> 
> After Bushy Park we went to Kingston to visit our friends who have Kola - a 7 month old black poo and she is adorable. So we are now looking to go to the next stage!


Sorry our conversation got cut short Tosh - you were about to tell me what cross you're after...?! 



Miranda&Monty said:


> Thank you Turi for organising today - nice to meet you a little Saffi and all the other cockapoos. Can't believe how much Monty and Benji look alike - lovely to see another red cockapoo.
> 
> Need to find the computer lead for the camera I took with me before I can load up my photos.
> 
> ...


Lovely to meet you Miranda! And beautiful Monty of course too - the lust for the reds is growing :love-eyes:

Look forward to seeing your pictures 



colpa110 said:


> Wow , what a fantatstic day. A big thanks to Turi for organising and to her dad for all the lovely shots..
> It's now 7Pm after a further three hours play in the garden and hours walk in the woods Betty is finally ready to settle down... Phew!!


Wowza, she really is unstoppable isn't she! This is picture of Saffi half an hour after the meet...












MillieDog said:


> A big thank you Turi for organising this get together, really was most enjoyable. A big thank you to your dad for the fab photos - poor Millie dragging herself out the water  That will teach her to have a mad 5 minutes.
> 
> Sue, love your photos too, your son did a fab job. Hope Maisie is feeling a bit more perky.
> 
> Lovely to chat to so many cockapoo owners and prospective cockapoo owners.


Funniest moment of the meet... or maybe it was the dead frog  :laugh:

I agree - great pictures Sue 



dave the dog said:


> Thank you for organising such a lovely walk Turi! Great weather and fantastic to see so many poos together. All so different and all so gorgeous!
> 
> Meg (and Benji) xx


Thanks Meg - and if you'd like Kim from Paws n' Claws' details just give me a shout


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loved the photos. I was sorry I could not make it I have hurt my back so couldn't manage it. Hope to make the next one.

Alison & Dexter


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos- you had a fun day by the looks of things and good weather too


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and I'm so glad we were able to find you after arriving so late due to the traffic jam! I made my mum practically run when I saw you as we were across the otherside to where we eventually met up with you. It was lovely to meet you Turi and the gorgeous Saffi and to meet everyone else, some of you I think we had met at the Virgina Waters meet a little while ago. The weather couldn't have been better for the meet! Thanks for organising it Turi and we look forward to seeing you all again real soon on another meet.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Loved the photos. I was sorry I could not make it I have hurt my back so couldn't manage it. Hope to make the next one.
> 
> Alison & Dexter


Oh no! Nothing worse than a sore back. Get well soon :hugs: 



Bertie Brown said:


> Great photos and I'm so glad we were able to find you after arriving so late due to the traffic jam! I made my mum practically run when I saw you as we were across the otherside to where we eventually met up with you. It was lovely to meet you Turi and the gorgeous Saffi and to meet everyone else, some of you I think we had met at the Virgina Waters meet a little while ago. The weather couldn't have been better for the meet! Thanks for organising it Turi and we look forward to seeing you all again real soon on another meet.
> 
> Clare and Bertie


So lovely to meet you too Clare - and Bertie! 

We all loved the meet and would happily go on another soon


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like you all had a lovely time so sorry we missed it  

I'm sure there will be another meet soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Thank you for organising such a lovely walk Turi! Great weather and fantastic to see so many poos together. All so different and all so gorgeous!
> 
> Meg (and Benji) xx


Meg - Benji is absolutely beautiful :love-eyes:


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Hi
> Make yourself known to me on Sunday if you can. I too was discouraged from havinga dog, even from current dog owners. But, its the best thing I've ever done  I'll fill you in.


So lovely to meet you and really appreciate how helpful you were about why you got Millie. We are moving closer to getting a poo!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> Sorry our conversation got cut short Tosh - you were about to tell me what cross you're after...?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry Turi...I know everyone was really busy. Peter and i have been talking a lot about it and we think we would like an apricot or cream (probably because we really like the ragdoll colours), Saffi, Betty and Alfie were just adorable, and so was the other Betty (toy). our friend as a gorgeous black poo who is a miniature 6 mth and she was just so cute. 

The standard is too big for us so we'd like the miniature or toy and there seems to be split opinions on show or working? I don't think there are many breeders that have toy - unless anyone can suggest a breeder?

Thanks again to everyone - it really was such a fab way to meet poo owners and we loved hearing your stories as to the reasons behind getting a dog and why you choose a cockapoo. It was also reassuring that so many of you were first time owners.


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Turi for inviting us! Alfie had a great time, and so did we! Love Jackie and Tony..


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

tosh said:


> don't worry Turi...I know everyone was really busy. Peter and i have been talking a lot about it and we think we would like an apricot or cream (probably because we really like the ragdoll colours), Saffi, Betty and Alfie were just adorable, and so was the other Betty (toy). our friend as a gorgeous black poo who is a miniature 6 mth and she was just so cute.
> 
> The standard is too big for us so we'd like the miniature or toy and there seems to be split opinions on show or working? I don't think there are many breeders that have toy - unless anyone can suggest a breeder?
> 
> Thanks again to everyone - it really was such a fab way to meet poo owners and we loved hearing your stories as to the reasons behind getting a dog and why you choose a cockapoo. It was also reassuring that so many of you were first time owners.


Hi - Alfie is a toy cross (although we think he is going to be a big boy!!). We got him from sylml. 

Thanks Turi for arranging! Sorry Alfie was a bit boisterous with saffi! I think he took a shine to her!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tosh said:


> don't worry Turi...I know everyone was really busy. Peter and i have been talking a lot about it and we think we would like an apricot or cream (probably because we really like the ragdoll colours), Saffi, Betty and Alfie were just adorable, and so was the other Betty (toy). our friend as a gorgeous black poo who is a miniature 6 mth and she was just so cute.
> 
> The standard is too big for us so we'd like the miniature or toy and there seems to be split opinions on show or working? I don't think there are many breeders that have toy - unless anyone can suggest a breeder?
> 
> Thanks again to everyone - it really was such a fab way to meet poo owners and we loved hearing your stories as to the reasons behind getting a dog and why you choose a cockapoo. It was also reassuring that so many of you were first time owners.


We always knew we wanted a pale Cockapoo too 

I know of one Breeder who has used a Standard Poodle - the Mum would have to be the Poodle as otherwise the puppies would be too big a natural birth. So not much risk of getting one of those!

Breeders who use a toy - there's Syml, Jandaz and Essex Cockapoos off the top of my head. 

As for show or working... there are plenty of debates on here but the most important thing is the temperament of the mum and sire. 



Broughty said:


> Hi - Alfie is a toy cross (although we think he is going to be a big boy!!). We got him from sylml.
> 
> Thanks Turi for arranging! Sorry Alfie was a bit boisterous with saffi! I think he took a shine to her!


He definitely did! I think she secretly liked the attention


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

JulesB said:


> Back home now and chilling on the sofa with Betty who is sound asleep.
> 
> Thanks for organising today, was lovely to meet you and Saffi too!!
> 
> ...


She is so cute. Did you get her from sylml


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

tosh said:


> She is so cute. Did you get her from sylml


No I got her from a home breeder who just had a cocker as a pet and Betty was her last litter. Sylml do some lovely toy crosses though.

Lovely to meet you at the weekend.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, back at work and have my geeky Breeders Online spreadsheet. At the time of my research – May to September 2011 – these were the Toy cross breeders I came across:

Doodlepets – Ian Thomas – Kent – 01233 861 357 – I think Ian uses Show-type English Cockers 
Vimick – Mrs. V. Soper – Boston – 01205 270 214 – use a toy because their English working girl is particularly tall. The bitch used to be owned by Jukee Doodles. Circumstances are a little strange – she was apparently meant to be sold as a pet
Syml – Sylvia Hook – Lincolnshire – 07974 225 495 – a lot of people have been really happy with Sylvia. Some not so much. Do a search for ‘Hope’
Mel Read – Suffolk – 01502 470 867 – I know nothing about this breeder other than the fact that they use a Toy Poodle! 
Debbiesdoodles – Surrey – 07974 711 970 – Debbie uses a American Cockers and Cavaliers. 
Jandaz – Janice – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 – Janice and her husband Daz offer all three crosses
Essex Cockapoos – Donna - [email protected] – Donna wouldn’t consider us because we work full-time. She offers American Toy crosses. 

There are probably a lot more out there now… check out Breeders Online. Good luck!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, back at work and have my geeky Breeders Online spreadsheet. At the time of my research – May to September 2011 – these were the Toy cross breeders I came across:

Doodlepets – Ian Thomas – Kent – 01233 861 357 – I think Ian uses Show-type English Cockers 
Vimick – Mrs. V. Soper – Boston – 01205 270 214 – use a toy because their English working girl is particularly tall. The bitch used to be owned by Jukee Doodles. Circumstances are a little strange – she was apparently meant to be sold as a pet
Syml – Sylvia Hook – Lincolnshire – 07974 225 495 – a lot of people have been really happy with Sylvia. Some not so much. Do a search for ‘Hope’
Mel Read – Suffolk – 01502 470 867 – I know nothing about this breeder other than the fact that they use a Toy Poodle! 
Debbiesdoodles – Surrey – 07974 711 970 – Debbie uses a American Cockers and Cavaliers. 
Jandaz – Janice – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 – Janice and her husband Daz offer all three crosses
Essex Cockapoos – Donna - [email protected] – Donna wouldn’t consider us because we work full-time. She offers American Toy crosses. 

There are probably a lot more out there now… check out Breeders Online. Good luck!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> Ok, back at work and have my geeky Breeders Online spreadsheet. At the time of my research – May to September 2011 – these were the Toy cross breeders I came across:
> 
> Doodlepets – Ian Thomas – Kent – 01233 861 357 – I think Ian uses Show-type English Cockers
> Vimick – Mrs. V. Soper – Boston – 01205 270 214 – use a toy because their English working girl is particularly tall. The bitch used to be owned by Jukee Doodles. Circumstances are a little strange – she was apparently meant to be sold as a pet
> ...


You are amazing Turi...I thought I liked spreadsheets but you win hands down LOL..thanks for all the info...I'll explore some more. BTW enjoyed your latest blog - Saffi just looks adorable soaking in the sun!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Spread sheets make life less complicated (in my mind anyway!)

Delighted to hear you enjoyed the blog… she certainly loved her trip to the office with her Grandma!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry we couldn't come in the end!! Looks like everyone had so much fun!  xxx


----------

